# Possible to call without showing mobile number?



## anandharaja (Jan 11, 2012)

hi,
recent days i got unwanted call, the phone number not showing. how can i find that number?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> hi,
> recent days i got unwanted call, the phone number not showing. how can i find that number?



it depends upon the service provider..contact them they charge for this


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 11, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> it depends upon the service provider..contact them they charge for this


how they call using any software? or what mobile is that to hide the number? can i use that sim in other mobile? to find the number.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> how they call using any software? or what mobile is that to hide the number? can i use that sim in other mobile? to find the number.



AFAIK the settings is available in certain mobiles to hide number..but that is useless until & unless it is activated by the service provider(Airtel,Voda etc)

yes it will depend on that SIM.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 11, 2012)

the settings to hide the number is available in almost all the mobile handsets, but it must be activated at the operator end


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

CA50 said:


> the settings to hide the number is available in *almost all the mobile handsets*, but it must be activated at the operator end


no...my nokia 5233 doesn't have any.so..almost all is not correct word....some particular mobiles have it...


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 13, 2012)

It requires police permission in Maharashtra besides activating it from service provider who wouldn't do it with out police authority.


----------

